# The Mixed Thread



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know you guys have a lot of great mixed pups so lets start a thread.

Here's my Marley, he is a 9 year old mix. His mom was APBT x Sharpei, and his dad was Rott x Queensland heeler.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Aww cutie! Makes me miss Charlie Brown Brown...my college roommate's pit heeler mix. A friend of ours had a solid white rednose beautiful female and her boyfriend had a gorgeous red heeler, needless to say their efforts to keep them apart didn't work!! And the poor pittie fell off a porch during her pregnancy and broke a leg so bad the vet took it off...poor heavy bred momma hobbling around on 2 back legs and 1 front! She brought the pups to the Ag building during one of our Equine club meetings and my roommate just had to snatch one up! Amazing dog, but deaf as a doornail when it came to fetching toys...I am not sure which breed his drive came from or a terrible mix of the two! Poor brown brown was chasing a ball someone had thrown for him and nearly ran into my truck!! I was yelling his name as loud as I could to get his attention before he finally looked up and stopped about 2 inches from hitting my truck! Crazy pooch also had a thing for balloons!


----------

